# Snap Caps for practice



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

Sorry to sound green behind the ears but can you pick a spot on the wall in the house and run threw clips of snaps sort of like a dry run? Sounds like fun when you cant make it out to the range if so. 

Do snap caps just click and fly out? Do you load them into the mag like regular rounds and then let er rip? 

Is this the best way other than range time to work the trigger and break the weapon in?

Thanks guys


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Snap caps are dummy rounds, not blanks. They have no powder or primer, so they have no way of igniting and working the action of your gun; therefore they will not cycle. 

They are a great way to do dry fire exercises and offer cheap insurance against possible dry fire damage.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

> therefore they will not cycle.


 Just to clarify. They don't cycle the action by themselves, but you can load a mag with them and manually cycle the action and the snap caps will feed out of the mag.

This makes them great for malfunction drills at the range too.



> Is this the best way other than range time to work the trigger and break the weapon in?


I don't know about breaking one in that way. But it is a great way to practice maintaining your sight picture throughout the trigger squeeze and become more familiar with the gun.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

So im still a little unclear. You can load them in the mage and fire but they will not eject out the side and make room for the next round? Good info all around guys, thanks.


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

Right. You have to manually cycle the action for each snap cap.

[yt]



[/yt]


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

bruce333 said:


> Just to clarify. They don't cycle the action by themselves, but you can load a mag with them and manually cycle the action and the snap caps will feed out of the mag.


Right! My bad for the half-assed post.


----------



## kg333 (May 19, 2008)

Nice vid, Bruce, that has a lot of good info in it. :smt023

KG


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

Using snap caps and picking a spot on a wall is great practice. Sure the gun don't cycle but you can see if your moving the weapon while working your trigger :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

My favorite use of snap caps is practicing racking the slide with your belt or shoe, simulating a situation where your offhand is injured.... :smt023


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> My favorite use of snap caps is practicing racking the slide with your belt or shoe, simulating a situation where your offhand is injured.... :smt023


Good idea.

Also practicing trigger control with your weak hand in case your strong hand is injured.


----------



## XD Sub-Compact (Mar 18, 2009)

bruce333 said:


> Right. You have to manually cycle the action for each snap cap.
> 
> [yt]
> 
> ...


Thanks for that clip. Good knowledge. Im gonna need a few of those it looks like.


----------

